# fishfinder troubleshooting



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

i just got my fishfinder mounted and i turned it on. the boat is in my driveway and it is reading 7 feet i know the sonar is working because when i pass my foot underneath it, it shows up on the screen. i tried messing with the settings on it and all i can do is change how it looks on the screen but it still reads 7 foot. anybody know what the problem might be?


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Im pretty sure you are not supposed to run those out of the water. Might want to check the manual. As far as the reading, I wouldnt be concerned till you see what it does in the water. They are designed/calibrated measuring signals in water and not air.


----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

ok i didnt see anything in the manual about harming it if its not in the water, but now that youve said that i wont do it anymore. ill be going out on sunday and i will be able to tell if it is off, thanks.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Check your transducer. It might be angled too far upward towards the sky. It should be level with the bottom of the boat. Good luck.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

p.s. running it out of the water won't harm it in any way. It just might not calibrate itself right according to the previous post.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

It will read a different depth in air than it does in water. The reason is sound travels faster in water than it does in air.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

It's not that type of sound. Sonar needs a medium to get a return. Air doesn't do it. you'll need to run it in water. You may be able to calibrate your unit with a tape measure if it has this adjustment after it's in the water.


----------

